# merry christmas to me



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Well the pathology has finally come back.... I do not have cancer! Woo hoo! It is indicative of hoshimotos and we will retest my tsh in a few weeks to double check my synthroid dose


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Woo-hoo is right! Congrats!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shaciam said:


> Well the pathology has finally come back.... I do not have cancer! Woo hoo! It is indicative of hoshimotos and we will retest my tsh in a few weeks to double check my synthroid dose


Oh, man!!! Merry Christmas is right!!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good news, indeed! Congrats!


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Talk about tears of relief


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

my hero! check your private messages. im in a similiar situation and want to compare notes.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your great news! Merry Christmas.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

YEAH YOU!! Merry, happy Ho-HO!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

is there a place where i can view some background of this person's case?


----------



## shaciam (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry Bruce that I hadn't answered. I did message you today.

Happy holidays everyone and thanks again!!! Sorry it took me a while to get back but I'm just getting back to work.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

already back at work? I havent worked in 2 years because of my hashimotos. wow


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Great news! Happy Holidays!


----------

